# Valhalla Troubleshooting



## wirrl (Jan 16, 2020)

Hello Community!

I just finished the Valhalla Distortion and it doesnt seem to work...
When the pedal is engaged, the EQ controls seem to work, but there is just no gain. (stays quite clean)
When the pedal is off, nothing comes through to the amp.

I have a feeling that i could maybe be a wiring issue?
Only thing im not sure about: Is the wired connection between 3PDT Breakout Board and PCB Holes supposed to be like i did? (just from left to right). Or is it wrong? Because i didnt find anywhere how the connection has to be done when using the Breakout Board from PedalPCB.

I hope you can help me 

Regards,
Patrick


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 16, 2020)

The wiring for that pedal is different than the breakout board provides. Hopefully you have another switch! If so, use the wiring diagram provided in the build docs and save that switch/board for your next build.


----------



## wirrl (Jan 16, 2020)

so you think my problems occur becuase of the usage of the breakout board? i hope so 
i basically have to take a new switch (without a breakout board) and wire it up like in the building doc?

but then why do they include this breakout board in the building kit?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 16, 2020)

Yes it will definitely help with your problems! Not saying it will solve them 100% but the switch wiring is definitely wrong.

I doubt whoever puts the kits together has the time to check every layout to make sure the wiring matches up. ?‍♂️


----------



## wirrl (Jan 16, 2020)

now i wired a new switch and it didnt get better at all.
absolutely no output... whether engaged or disengaged


----------



## wirrl (Jan 16, 2020)

and no light on the led.
maybe i burned the lm 2940 when soldering?
and dont think that he is doing his job properly.


----------



## Robert (Jan 16, 2020)

Can you post a picture after rewiring the switch?


----------



## wirrl (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 17, 2020)

Have you got a solder sucker or solder braid? You’ll want to redo those wiring pad connections, there’s far too much solder there. And it looks like you resoldered them without removing the board from the enclosure and ensuring the wires go through the holes. Take your time, as long as you undo the pots you should be able to flip the board to a workable angle without having to take out the jacks.


Also, what’s up with that disk capacitor to the left?


----------

